
Java project Hydra, a network framework built upon Netty - DataSecs
Hello everyone,<p>I just would like to share this project with the community. I mainly am looking for some people to give me feedback or review and test the project. So feedback is really welcome (:
Thank you in advance!<p>The project:
https:&#x2F;&#x2F;github.com&#x2F;DataSecs&#x2F;Hydra<p>Cheers!
======
ddorian43
post on r/java too

~~~
DataSecs
Thank you very much for the advice. I will do that ^.^

